# Milo has LCP.



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, everyone, I'm new to the Forum. My loveable havanese, Milo (pronounced me-low), has LCP (Leggs-Calve-Perthes) of the right hip and needs to have the femoral head (ball of the hip) removed. He has his surgery on the 19th. He is eight months old, and I'm really nervous. Has anybody had any experiece with this?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, I am so sorry about Milo. I don't have any information for you but I'm sure someone on this forum can help in some way. Keep us posted and I pray everything will turn out okay, and that your breeder will help also.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I would like to post Milo's picture, but we're having difficulty doing it. Does anybody have any hints?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Milo's mom - I am so, so sorry to hear this. I don't have experience, but if you need help I can make an excellent orthopedic surgeon recommendation down in the SF bay area (south bay). You could pay for a phone consultation and your vet can send the x-rays and any other test results. This vet is the absolute tops and I trust him implicitly. Please PM me and I'll have a contact for you by Monday (I'm getting ready to run out he door).

Posting a photo is easy. Just click "go advanced" and in that screen you'll see "manage extensions" click and then you can upload up to five photos from your computer. Just pick the photo from your hard drive and click upload. If any are too big, you'll get a database error message. Just resize at www.shrinkphotos.com. Another fun way to post photos is to get yourself a free account at flickr (great tool for getting rid of red eyes in your pup's photos) or my favorite is photobucket. It's fun to edit in these programs/web sites too. Anyway, when your photos are in your album on either flicker or photobucket, there is a "code" for a direct link. Click your left mouse button and it automatically copies it for you. Then click on the landscape picture inside the message box (it's at the top in yellow). Click preview post and you'll see what the photo looks like and if you like it's size. Just be careful not to delete your photos from your flickr or photobucket account or we'll just see an "image removed error" message. I'd suggest keeping all your forum photos in a separate album so you don't delete by mistake.

Can't wait to see your photos. Also, you can do a search on "posting photos" and people have lots and lots of advice that has already been given.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

If it's not working you probably need to resize it. Look on the home page and I think you will see a place where it tells you where to do and do that if you don't have a program you use on your PC.

After you have resized it and saved it on your PC, click on the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of your post. Then click "Manage attachments" -- then the browse button to find the pic you saved, then upload. 
Hopefully this will work for you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Milo's hip. It is always so sad when one of our babies needs surgery or is sick. You will find a lot of support on this forum. My prayers are with you and Milo.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese health forum*

you can also join havanese health forum, a yahoo group. They have experience with many challenges and can offer you some additonal assistance.

Good luck with your pup...these challenges can be scary. Luckily, these things can be healed with good medicine and care.

Welcome.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yuk! wishing you the best with you pup!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*just found this on HCA website under Havanese health*

Please contact the Health Committee members if you have questions or concerns about Havanese health.

[email protected]


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Milo. Hopefully once the surgery is done, he'll be back to normal.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> Has anybody had any experiece with this?


I haven't any experience with this but I sure hope the best for Milo. Katie also has a youngster undergoing surgery this month but of a different sort. I'm sure it's hard to go through with such a young dog and I wish you both the easiest time of things possible.



Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Milo's mom - I am so, so sorry to hear this. I don't have experience, but if you need help I can make an excellent orthopedic surgeon recommendation down in the SF bay area (south bay). You could pay for a phone consultation and your vet can send the x-rays and any other test results. This vet is the absolute tops and I trust him implicitly.


I haven't heard of such a thing with a phone consultation before. Wouldn't it be great if all vets offered such help! Who is the vet that does this?

Milo's mom, are you in the Bay Area? I'm in CA too, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is so sad! I would love to know more about his condition.. where you got him.. etc. Just so more people can learn here. This is a great support forum!
Good Luck!
Melissa


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. We live in CT and have found an excellent orthopedic vet surgeon. I know the surgery has to be done, but it's rather scary with such a small puppy.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Milo. i will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Many years ago my female coton, Trixie, had Legg Perthes diagnosed when she was about 6 or 7 months old. She had the surgery and did very well. I know she was in alot of pain and I needed to keep her confined. She was definitely a velcro dog, though, and wouldn't let me out of her sight. In some ways this was good as you are supposed to get them walking on it very soon after surgery. Many dogs lift the leg and walk with three for awhile, but Trixie walked on it right away. Unfortunately she would also scream at first when she did this which would scare me to death. She ended up with no limp and after several weeks you couldn't tell she even had surgery. Good luck with Milo- I know that it is difficult to see your dog in pain!! Keep us posted. Jocelyn


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

It's so good to hear that the surgery can be so successful. Thanks! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I will be keeping you and Milo in my thoughts. I know it is scary when our fur babies require surgery. He is a doll.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry your adorable Milo has to have surgery. I'm glad that others have had success with it. That's always good news. Keep us posted. 
Your little one is very cute.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck with your fur baby and surgery. Milo is beautiful.

Robin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh what a sweet picture - I can't imagine the feeling of knowing that he needs to go through this but... this is the best place for you to be. You will never find a better place for help, tips, information, and support!!! Please keep us up to date in Milo's progress.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Milo is a cutie!! So sorry he has to have surgery. I know it is a scary time, but I'm sure that the orthopedic vet surgeon will help him tremendously. We send our love and puppy prayers.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Milo is so adroable!
My little Mouse just had surgery on her leg last Friday. She has abnormal elbow joints and bowing of her leg.
I would be happy to support you and help you along with his recovery since we are basicly going thru the same thing at the same time!
Yes those first few days after surgery are scary. Mouse screamed alot and was very uncomfortable. She is doing a bit better each day.
Please feel free to PM me if you would like to talk more~


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

*What is LCP disease?*

Leggs-Calve-Perthes disease
For those of you who asked what this disease is, here goes..........The hip is a "ball and socket" joint. Death of the femoral head means that the "ball" part of the joint is no longer properly functioning. This is due to loss of the blood supply to the femoral head or "ball" which may be the result of a growth abnormality or trauma to the hip. It's a hereditary condition of small-breed dogs.The most common sign is the inability to bear weight on the affected leg. There is usually reduced hip movement and lack of muscle mass. All of this is true for Milo. The diagnosis is made by taking x-rays of the hip The treatment of choice is the removal of the femoral head and neck (ball of the hip). Healing involves the laying down of fibrous tissue and in a very short time a false joint is created. Physical therapy is prescribed after the procedure. Within months, most dogs are running and playing.

Milo's surgery is Friday. He goes for pre-op X-rays and blood work on Wednesday. Wish us luck -I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Milo's mom (sorry I don't know your name). Excellent description - thanks for sharing so we can all learn. I'm so happy you have a great vet - they make all the difference in your courage to proceed with these scary surgeries for our furbabies.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry for not mentioning my name; it's Joyce.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Don't apologize Joyce - you'll get use to the nuances of the forum. And yes, I haven't welcomed you and said your furbaby is precious.


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww...poor Milo. I am sure he'll make it through and be back to normal in no time...


----------

